

Idiomag Pushes the Envelope With Big New Music API - andjdavies
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/idiomag_music_api.php#more

======
brandnewlow
What a wonderful idea. I logged in using pandora credentials and was served 6
pages. 4 of them weren't interesting to me, but the other two were. I dunno if
that's enough for me to head back regularly but it was definitely impressive.

...where else could this magazine-on-the-fly model work?

------
andjdavies
and congrats to danw who built it

------
alexkay
Thanks a lot, this looks fantastic!

